# Staves



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Who has a jig to be able to cut precise thin staves on a tablesaw?/ I am talking 1/4" staves. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

1/4" x what? I don't have any problem ripping 1/4"x 2 7/8" wood just ripping it against the fence.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*barrel staves?*

Like these? http://www.independentstavecompany.com/staves_heading

If you want to make a barrel, the staves need to be steam bent and have angled edges OR curved in a double sided planer. 
If you just need 1/4" wide strips that's easy as suggested. Maximum capacity of a 10" table saw is about 3" in one pass...double that for 2 passes and an end to end flip.

Cool site:
http://www.barrelwinecellars.com/welcometoourshop.htm


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Who has a jig to be able to cut precise thin staves on a tablesaw?/ I am talking 1/4" staves. Thanks in advance.


Cut which way?








 







.


----------

